# Official Dynamite - 28/4/2021 - ‘10!’ ‘10!’ ‘10!’



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Some other stuff that happened in the time between Dynamites

Max has an ‘outside the ring’ interview


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386362019666960384
BTE was updated - feel free to check out Matt’s Bio


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386721250865725440
TK looks more like a cokehead pimp than ever


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386485549805015044
And the Young Bucks join the Good Brothers on their podcast


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386414659859738631


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I actually don’t know if there will be any fallout to Kenny’s winning the Impact gold. Cody threw a temper tantrum and nearly killed the relationship a year ago, and there still seems to be some hesitation on Khan’s part, which would make sense that the money mark doesn’t know how to put his guys in line.

Very Bischoff-y.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This was gold


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

bdon said:


> I actually don’t know if there will be any fallout to Kenny’s winning the Impact gold. Cody threw a temper tantrum and nearly killed the relationship a year ago, and there still seems to be some hesitation on Khan’s part, which would make sense that the money mark doesn’t know how to put his guys in line.
> 
> Very Bischoff-y.


Huh? Cody nearly wrecked the Impact relationship? I'd love some more details on that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Show needs to forego the opening match and start with Kenny (carrying four belts) and his boys coming out and Callis declaring him the super-god of pro wrestling. They need to go full speed ahead to setting up his Double or Nothing defense. Bring out his challenger. Since the card isn't that strong anyway, they can shave some time off matches to facilitate some Super Elite shit-talking.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Show needs to forego the opening match and start with Kenny (carrying four belts) and his boys coming out and Callis declaring him the super-god of pro wrestling. They need to go full speed ahead to setting up his Double or Nothing defense. Bring out his challenger. Since the card isn't that strong anyway, they can shave some time off matches to facilitate some Super Elite shit-talking.


I'd save this for next week - the Blood & Guts show. Give fans something else to tune in for. And if there is no plan for any of the match competitors to fight atop the cage, I'd have Kenny cut his promo up there.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> Huh? Cody nearly wrecked the Impact relationship? I'd love some more details on that


Yeah. I´m not a fan of Cody at all, but that´s the first I´ve heard about that.
Internal positioning for power between Omega, Bucks and Cody.? Sure, I´ve heard that. Cody wants it to be something resembling a real wrestling promotion (with himself on top) while the others just want to play wrestling...
But I haven´t heard anything about Cody almost wrecking the Impact partnership... I´d like to see a source on that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a very bad Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Looks like a very bad Dynamite.


It's taped though - AEW usually edits them pretty well. Probably will include backstage segments that they can reshoot and edit if necessary. It's the "go home" show for Blood & Guts so I expect the hard sell for that and more than just a parlay.

What I'd do with this Parlay is tape it in front of the double cage. The show was taped last Thursday, but the could tape the parlay tomorrow night. Have to assume the double ring and cage is going up to some level at this point. 

AEW also likes to include old timer wrestlers who made their bones in different gimmick matches. Had Greg Valentine at the Dog Collar match, had Onita help hype The Exploding Barbedwire Death Match. I could see Nikita Koloff or Paul Ellering used here - especially to neutralize Tully. Koloff looked to be in tremendous shape when he appeared on NWA Power before COVID.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Looks like a very bad Dynamite.


Taped Dynamite are always very good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to incoming


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why do they insist on wasting Allin on dorks like 10 or that fat guy nobody knows from a few weeks ago?
And why is Brodie jr still involved?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Why do they insist on wasting Allin on dorks like 10 or that fat guy nobody knows from a few weeks ago?
> And why is Brodie jr still involved?


Dude! His dad died! Have you not heard!? HE’S GRIEVING! HOW NICE OF THEM TO DO SOMETHING NICE FOR THE KID!?

Did I say all of that stupid shit correctly?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think 10 has potential. It's not the worst idea to feature him on Dynamite. At the very least, it's nice to see some heavyweights IMO


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> *I think 10 has potential.* It's not the worst idea to feature him on Dynamite. At the very least, it's nice to see some heavyweights IMO


Perhaps, but not as 10.


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

I do wish that the dark order go back to being heels!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> Dude! His dad died! Have you not heard!? HE’S GRIEVING! HOW NICE OF THEM TO DO SOMETHING NICE FOR THE KID!?
> 
> Did I say all of that stupid shit correctly?


Heh.. Yeah, that´s usually how it sounds


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Perhaps, but not as 10.


Even so, getting him in there with Darby and having him work a title match on Dynamite is probably good for his development. And like, he's going to lose to Darby so it doesn't hurt that he's under a hood right now.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

10 is the guy that should have faced Darby originally instead of Jon Silver. It made sense at the time since he was screwed out of his ladder match spot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Road to incoming


This one was really good. Banter between Best Friends was fun. Penny and Stat held up their end well enough, Stat seems more comfortable on the mic which is good. 10 vs Darby had some good storytelling, though Preston Vance has no shot here.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

doesn't look promising
below average written all over this episode
let's see what "Booker of the year" will do


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

After all those months some of you are still giving too much attention to the match announced when some of the best Dynamites were shows with a "bad card".


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> After all those months some of you are still giving too much attention to the match announced when some of the best Dynamites were shows with a "bad card".


i learned a long time ago to keep my expectations low
that way i can be pleasantly surprised when things don't suck

like last week's episode for example
i enjoyed it and was upset that it lost viewers


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> *i learned a long time ago to keep my expectations low
> that way i can be pleasantly surprised when things don't suck*
> 
> like last week's episode for example
> i enjoyed it and was upset that it lost viewers


That's a good technique and it work for everything


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> After all those months some of you are still giving too much attention to the match announced when some of the best Dynamites were shows with a "bad card".


There's a big flaw however to this statement. You're giving too much credit assuming that people will forgive a weak card because they "know it will be a good show". While this strategy may work for most of their die hards or frequent viewers as myself, admittingly this is not a good technique to attract new viewers. As a fan, i would want this company to grow, so they really should be consistant with promoting solid matches with their bigger names. The argument of 'the weak card=great show"..type of strategy will not really do much to help garner new viewership and growth. Most casuals whom AEW should try to gain will see honestly a bunch of nobody's like "10" being advertised and care less. Again, yes the crappy announced cards like for this week's show have been better on TV, since while they are taped, Tony can edit the show but i'm just saying this strategy doesn't seem too good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This one was really good. Banter between Best Friends was fun. Penny and Stat held up their end well enough, Stat seems more comfortable on the mic which is good. 10 vs Darby had some good storytelling, though Preston Vance has no shot here.


Statlander really fits in great with Best Friends. I know they are polarizing but I really like them and they have always delivered in the blow-off matches of all their silly feuds


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Darby v Vance was great back a load of months ago when he was just starting out & was the match that convinced me that Preston could indeed make it full time

Hopefully this rematch is a slobberknocker


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Card looks boring.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I wish they had Darby vs Stu Grayson instead. Stu is a beast and awesome in ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I am guessing the face-off is the main event?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I am guessing the face-off is the main event?


Would be logical knowing that the week after is all about the blood and guts match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387066818318192643
This should be for the FTW Title. Put it on Hangman and then have Omega vs Page in a title vs title match at DoN3 to give Omega another belt to collect and carry around. The FTW title is basically meaningless and Cage does nothing with it, but it would add to the visual of Omega's collector visual - AEW, AAA, Impact, FTW.

Also add to the friction between Taz and Cage.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Why do they insist on wasting Allin on dorks like 10 or that fat guy nobody knows from a few weeks ago?
> And why is Brodie jr still involved?


Why do they insist on making darby wrestle title matches against other babyfaces, how does this help darby get more over as a babyface when you put him against a fan favourite jungle boy and then a guy that has been associated with brodie Lee's kid by his side, it's like they are daring fans to boo darby in a match.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Why do they insist on making darby wrestle title matches against other babyfaces, how does this help darby get more over as a babyface when you put him against a fan favourite jungle boy and then a guy that has been associated with brodie Lee's kid by his side, it's like they are daring fans to boo darby in a match.


They’re turning Darby heel, you heard it here first 👍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby just beat Hardy and Jungle Boy, so there's nothing wrong with a less important defense or else they'll just be burning through another big name. This will be the fourth week in a row he's defended the title.

This is AEW's TV title and much like the WCW version, there is no fixed rank on who can challenge. Look at his defenses so far, they vary in alignment and card position: Cage, Janela, Scorpio Sky, Silver, Drake, Hardy, Jungle Boy.

I also see no problem with face vs. face matches as long as they click and the fans are into it. And the fans were into Darby vs. JB, it was a showcase of two young stars of the company and how good they are.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given that Darby is basically choosing his opponent - why would he choose to give a title shot to a heel? Eventually he'll have to have a top contender title defense and that could be a heel. Miro likely takes the belt off him soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Why do they insist on making darby wrestle title matches against other babyfaces, how does this help darby get more over as a babyface when you put him against a fan favourite jungle boy and then a guy that has been associated with brodie Lee's kid by his side, it's like they are daring fans to boo darby in a match.


I never look at Dark Order really as babyfaces, since i cant stand them but i get your point. It was a bad booking choice to do face vs face but AEW seems to do this too often


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> I never look at Dark Order really as babyfaces, since i cant stand them but i get your point. It was a bad booking choice to do face vs face but AEW seems to do this too often


You can easily have a face vs face because fans will always prefer 1 of the 2.


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I never look at Dark Order really as babyfaces, since i cant stand them but i get your point. It was a bad booking choice to do face vs face but AEW seems to do this too often


Your not alone. I cant stand them either, it like their going to be on every episode of AEW. And for fuck sake i want then to go back to being heels.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387066818318192643
> This should be for the FTW Title. Put it on Hangman and then have Omega vs Page in a title vs title match at DoN3 to give Omega another belt to collect and carry around. The FTW title is basically meaningless and Cage does nothing with it, but it would add to the visual of Omega's collector visual - AEW, AAA, Impact, FTW.
> 
> Also add to the friction between Taz and Cage.


Nah. If the match is made for the FTW Title and Hangman wins, it should be used as an excuse by Hangman to avoid Omega. Anytime The Elite or his #1 ranking is brought up he deflects and changes the subject. Now with the title he would have a legitimate reason not to face Kenny at DON.

Marvez; I am with Hangman Page who is #1 in the Rankings and has been for weeks, How are you preparing for your former friend and tag team partner, Kenny Omega and the AEW World Championship match at Double or Nothing?"


" Well Marvez, I want to talk about this FTW belt I have here for a quick second. I am going to bring some character and dignity to this title that Brian Cage did nothing with and kept as his own personal trinket. I will be a fighting champion and defend this with honor and respect. If anyone thinks they deserve a chance at being the FTW Champion, you need to prove it in the ring. I gotta go and get John those eggrolls. He's in pretty bad shape."

Marvez; "But- You never answered my question......"


It is way too early for Page vs Omega.

In my opinion.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

AEW is overexposing Darby. He doesn't need to wrestle every single week


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> They’re turning Darby heel, you heard it here first 👍


 It a far leap to imagine him turning heel...

He’s currently a friend to the Sting character, victim to more turns than a mixed up Rubix cube. Haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> They’re turning Darby heel, you heard it here first 👍


lol - think we’ll hear it here last too

no way Darby is going heel


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> It a far leap to imagine him turning heel...
> 
> He’s currently a friend to the Sting character, victim to more turns than a mixed up Rubix cube. Haha


He wouldn’t be the first face TNT champion to act like a heel during matches 😂


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - think we’ll hear it here last too
> 
> no way Darby is going heel


Let’s be honest, if Darby gave -1 a belt shot he would get some epic heel heat


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Let’s be honest, if Darby gave -1 a belt shot he would get some epic heel heat


lol - yeah, different story


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I never look at Dark Order really as babyfaces, since i cant stand them but i get your point. It was a bad booking choice to do face vs face but AEW seems to do this too often


Of course they do because the guy booking the show is a mark and focuses too much on in ring match quality whilst ignoring the other aspects that make characters and the product entertaining and worth investing in and that is why aew is plagued with one too many wasted random heatless match ups between two wrestlers that should actually be given a good lengthy built up program together like for example starks and hangman, these two I am sure could produce a good feud together but instead they waste them crossing paths for the first time in aew on a flash in the pan heatless match that did little to boost either guy's relevance in aew.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hangman vs. Brian Cage is a 1st time matchup I'm looking forward too. I think they'll have a good, hard hitting match together. To me Page obviously wins and after that it's just a question of whether or not he moves onto Omega next. And as far as Team Taz goes, I don't know. Maybe they continue to work with Christian.

In the little I've seen from 10 he's shown some potential in his strength and athleticism. Still rough around the edges but I think Darby can make him look pretty good. I feel like Darby is really loaded up on the title defenses lately as there's a good chance he might be dropping that title soon to a certain Bulgarian Brute.

You know what you're getting from the Bucks vs. The Sydals. If you like that style, great. If you don't, this ain't for you. I'm gonna guess Mox & Kingston make their presence felt here.

Don't know what to expect from Statlander vs. Ford as a match but it at least it has some story behind it. X-Factor is Kip on the outside and does anything happen with him and Miro on this show.

Penta vs. OC is not a match that I'm super hyped for, honestly because as a singles guy Pentagon is very hit and miss for me. But I'm sure Alex will do something funny.

I've said before that the Pinnacle has felt like a chumps really for the past month and only really looked good for about the 1st 2 weeks of their existence. Ever since then the IC have had the upper hand completely. So the Pinnacle need to get some of their heat back. That said I don't think it will happen here. If I had to guess what will happen in the Parlay after all the talking, there will be one last big brawl before next week. I could see the show ending on the brawl. So they'll have to get their heat back in Blood & Guts.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

In terms of continuity, this card gets a thumbs up.
In terms of quality, this card gets a thumbs down.

They’ve just chucked all the lower card stuff into this episode, only match that stands out is Hangman Page vs Brian Cage.

Hitting 1 million twice in a row and now going unopposed, this episode will tell us, whether Orange Cassidy really is a draw or not.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

To end the Parlay Max and Co will be going on about how Tully is the x-factor as they have somebody in their corner who has been in the matches and know the strategy and what to expect.  IC has only watched it on television. Jericho says don't be too sure about that and introduces Nikita Koloff (or Precious Paul Ellering) as special adviser to IC for the War Games match. Pinnacle looks shook as the show fades to black.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny will be appearing tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is kind of like a test. All the matches tonight have a storyline reason to take place but are not high in star power


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> You can easily have a face vs face because fans will always prefer 1 of the 2.


for me the formula of classic face vs classic heel is the only way to go


Randy Lahey said:


> AEW is overexposing Darby. He doesn't need to wrestle every single week


I'll respectfully disagree on this. I like Darby on every fucking week. He's young, so far tolerable and not insulting as much as others.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Statlander really fits in great with Best Friends. I know they are polarizing but I really like them and they have always delivered in the blow-off matches of all their silly feuds


I hate statlander in best friends. I think she should be the excuse for a chuck or Trent turn. Got to give the people...low blow


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is Christian? Given Starks will second Brian Cage in the match against Hangman, I wonder if Christian eventually comes to the aid of Hangman. Christian has issues with Team Taz of course, but Hangman usually backed up by Dork Order. So possibly Dark Order save attempt decimated before Christian runs Team Taz off?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Where is Christian? Given Starks will second Brian Cage in the match against Hangman, I wonder if Christian eventually comes to the aid of Hangman. Christian has issues with Team Taz of course, but Hangman usually backed up by Dork Order. So possibly Dark Order save attempt decimated before Christian runs Team Taz off?


If it´s on one of JR´s bad days, it might be best for everybody involved that Christian stays in the back.. Can you imagine him trying to keep up with "Brian Cage tried to take a swing at Christian Cage but got stopped by Adam Page while looking for Ethan Page?


----------



## theclaymorekick (Feb 22, 2021)

I think Darby Allin is fighting a lot. Five title matches in four weeks, it's a lot. Obviously, they do this fro the ratings but it's a lot for a wrestler, idk it's my opinion.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Especially with Darby's risky bump stylings. I think he went from under-utilized to over-used with his recent booking.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

One hour to go time


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

theclaymorekick said:


> I think Darby Allin is fighting a lot. Five title matches in four weeks, it's a lot. Obviously, they do this fro the ratings but it's a lot for a wrestler, idk it's my opinion.


He can easily physically do it. AEW only has TV takings once a week and no house shows. 

My issue is that a championship defense should be a big event. If he’s defending every week then it loses its impact. 

And I think TK has cooled Brit off way too much. Not on the show again. She was on fire coming off the lights out match and now she’s seemingly lost all her heat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Despite a week card I expect it to be a decent show.

WWE was bad this week not that is saying much.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just thinking, since this is a taped show, Kenny's segment won't be in the ring since he didn't have the IMPACT title last week. A shame that.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking forward to tonight as always


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A BRAWL! YES! WE NEVER SEE THOSE!

This should be a good opening match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's start the show with fuckery including the worst faction we have, aka Dork Order. Good shit Tony.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, Cage is mauling Hangman here


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good stuff so far. Page is selling his ass off for Cage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good. I like Page, but glad they didn't have him win after the pre-match beatdown. Good match for what it was.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brian Cage clean. Wow!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well fuck, didn't expect Page to lose and I sure as hell didn't expect him to practically squash Hangman, even with the pre match attack.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cage squashed Page!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit surprised Cage won.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Woah!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well it aint hangman vs. Omega at DON for sure.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wasn't expecting that but with the pre matxh shenanigans it makes sense. Plus team taz really needed a win.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The fact people are surprised Cage won with a prematch beat down shows how terribly he's been booked


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hard to believe they actually let Cage win


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, didn’t expect that result.

Maybe Omega will be facing Orange Cassidy at Double Or Nothing instead


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it me or is Cage losing his definition?

And damn! Wasn’t expecting that, but apart from the fact it might slightly pull Hangman away from Omega (and delaying their match?) does that make sense?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kenny Omega Champion !!!!!

Yes Baby!!!!!

The money [emoji383] follows!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The pace of that match was pretty impressive for two heavyweights. And Cage winning clean was a huge surprise and his biggest W in AEW. The pre-match powerbomb gives Hangman an excuse too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Good Brothers bring Kenny down.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

You “mother-father” lol kenny


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This is ostensibly their main event stable and they’re hamming it up like there’s no tomorrow.

Vincent Price would be proud 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So with Hangman losing here, it doesn't seem like he'll be the guy to face Kenny at DON. So who is that guy? Mox again? Maybe a 5 on 5 match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need a shot of Kenny with all the gold.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The Good Brothers bring Kenny down.


Dudes just licking his arm... Wtf lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Let's start the show with fuckery including the worst faction we have, aka Dork Order. Good shit Tony.


And now the Young Fucks. There goes my good mood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The Good Brothers bring Kenny down.


I agree, wish they’d stay in TNA. Bucks and Kenny would be fine.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't get why they didn't start with stills of Kenny winning the IMPACT title. Maybe Tony Khan putting them down in paid ads is a shoot as they're not making a big deal out of it 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Beat the champs to earn a shot at the championships? Not like WWE at all...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cage vs Darby?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Time for Flippy Shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I agree, wish they’d stay in TNA. Bucks and Kenny would be fine.


Kenny in a faction waters him down me thinks...Kenny is better just with Don but oh well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whats with up with little brothers like Ryan Nemeth and Matt Sydal who just are just rip offs of their older brothers gimmicks? Is it that hard to be original?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bucks as heels should tone down the flippy shit lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Getting some DX vibes from this version of the Elite. Chickenshit heels and extreme showboating.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> Dudes just licking his arm... Wtf lol
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I said it a couple weeks ago. But it's like they're forcing themselves to be as awkward as Kenny and The Bucks and it just doesn't work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I agree, wish they’d stay in TNA. Bucks and Kenny would be fine.


Yeah that's all you need, The Good Brothers bring nothing to the table now that the Bucks are on board.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, no counting. Oh yeah, it is Rick Knox.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Shocked Cage won, huge win for him


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Matt Sydal's brother somehow looks even douchier than Matt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now of course the Bucks have to go 15 in a match everyone knows they're gonna win.



Cause of course.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whats with up with little brothers like Ryan Nemeth and Matt Sydal who just are just rip offs of their older brothers gimmicks? Is it that hard to be original?


I think Matt is the older brother. But your point is well taken.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Whats with up with little brothers like Ryan Nemeth and Matt Sydal who just are just rip offs of their older brothers gimmicks? Is it that hard to be original?


Its tough when you look like the brother lmfao.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Londonlaw said:


> Is it me or is Cage losing his definition?
> 
> And damn! Wasn’t expecting that, but apart from the fact it might slightly pull Hangman away from Omega (and delaying their match?) does that make sense?


Its definitely you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Now of course the Bucks have to go 15 in a match everyone knows they're gonna win.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause of course.


its a tony khan mandatory directive, you get a few 20-30 min matches


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So either Rick Knox can't tell that Matt switched places with Nick or he doesn't care.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Sydals will win and bucks will say it doesn't count 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Knox is perhaps the worst ref on TV


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shitty PWG style theatrics with Bucks & Knox


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The ref makes this so much worse 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Sydal looking great tonight.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Well that sucked but it didn't go too long at least 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awful.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww the Bucks are going to split SCU aren't they?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Even Justin Roberts is sad the way he says The Young Bucks.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Glad it didn’t go past half past.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

JR throwing subtle sarcastic jabs at the refereeing and Excalibur trying to cover up for it are the best thing going right now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Please never show nick jackson's head from behind ever again 

Just shave that shit. Damn

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if Bucks vs. SCU is the DON match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Following up the Buckaroos trying to emote with Trashidy? Ugh.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Daniels and Kazarian is speaking facts about those 2 Goofs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I don’t even remember the last time SCU had a match on Dynamite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Trophies said:


> I don’t even remember the last time SCU had a match on Dynamite.


They've been winning matches on AEW's version of Heat and Velocity, so it's all good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After Penta beat Trent and Fenix beat Chuck, ready yourself for OC beating Penta.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha Trashidy ranked #2? How sad.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully Penta gets another heel win, but I can see OC winning by roll up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex has a punchable face i hope he sticks around as a heel manager


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta's gear is BOSS.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Penta needs to win, period.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that gear is niiice


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Penta's mask is sick


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dudes got a sentence for a name 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Brian Cage winning is a pleasant surprise.
Young Bucks is trash. Not a fan of SCU but they don't deserve getting split up by the Bucks, since SCU have some story on Dark that they will split if they lose another match.
I wonder who will be Cargill's manager, she is such a star.
Penta v Cassidy next, I like both  Where's Chuck lately? Penta prob gonna win, look at his new fancy scary over mask.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is so dumb and cringe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trent?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've hated Penta's pantomime shit for years, lol. Seeing that taunt 3 times in a row is always dumb to me.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

They gonna fight? Or just taunt. Jesus.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Penta should squash this nerd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I've hated Penta's pantomime shit for years, lol. Seeing that taunt 3 times in a row is always dumb to me.


Want to know what is worse? His opponents standing there staring at him to finish his taunt lmfao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasnt Penta face recently?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He wants to put his hand in his pocket? wtf/...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This company sure loves to say "bitch" and "ass" lol. 

I enjoyed the Brian Cage match. I can't stand the Young Bucks. They are incredibly unconvincing heels and ham it up all the time. It's almost to the point where I'm going to just change the channel when they are on, they are so freaking awful. Hopefully this OC and Penta match is good and Penta doesn't spent 90% of the match taunting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A ton of no selling here


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> He wants to put his hand in his pocket? wtf/...


I actually thought that was a creative way of using his gimmick to avoid letting Penta grab his arm to snap it. Plenty of complaints can be made about Orange Cassidy but that spot wasn't one of them IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know its taped, the crowd sounds louder than usual or last week's live show. But least the crowd with effects sounds better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is horrible.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This match is everything wrong with aew


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn so Penta loses with Alex by his side lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AWFUL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> This match is everything wrong with aew


Too many wrong things to point out. The company is backassward


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Penta should have won. Fucking lame.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

bad result


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

OC dominating Penta and, to top it, winning the F-in match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That match tho.

A classic.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Terrible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Save_Us Britt


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That was pretty great. Would love to see these 2 get an extended rivalry


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuckery.

OC vs Omega at this rate 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony wants to bang Britt..Bah Gawd!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like a typical Penta match, it had a lot of fun action and a lot dumb stuff in it too. Overall I liked the match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It was way better than the Yano vs EVIL comedy match from NJPW I saw earlier.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That was such a bad match, and the booking was even worse. 

Love cassidys music 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow already the pinnacle and inner circle? So you're giving us fucking "10" in the main event? WOW, i definitely wont see that turd despite Darby being there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> AWFUL.


Don’t try suicide, mate.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387570248623304706


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol I thought the OC/Penta match was great and then I come back to thread and everyone hates it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cassidy is brutal and I'm beyond sick of them burying The Lucha Bros. 

Why the fuck did Cassidy need that win?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I like the Inner Circle mini reboot.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Kenny in a faction waters him down me thinks...Kenny is better just with Don but oh well.


Agree. Im not a Kenny fan but him and Don are fine. These other 4 are not needed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette marking out right now with those singing along with Judas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Agree. Im not a Kenny fan but him and Don are fine. These other 4 are not needed.


This. In the beginning i think he was doing pretty good being the main focus then it got lost with all the others getting with him in the group. Just my two cents.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony wants to bang Britt..Bah Gawd!


Understandable. I don’t think Adam Cole has enough testosterone to handle her. I bet she’s bored or they don’t bang


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy 😍😍😍


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy wins.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy reading the message boards lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“You’re a failure where you used to work too”. Sammy going all in 😂


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sammy has just ruined Spears


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If Cash meant Santana and Ortiz should be more like they were in Impact, I'm going to agree with him there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Santana has something there.. will AEW push him?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> If Cash meant Santana and Ortiz should be more like they were in Impact, I'm going to agree with him there.


They were badass in Impact i'll give them that.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Dax sounds like JBL.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is pretty damn good stuff. Santana is such a smooth talker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap, red eyes Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a solid segment. I like it. It's legit serious not a fucking clown show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what about....Wardlow and Hager the worse speakers? HaHa


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IC has to lose right? They've basically fucked over Pinnacle each week. Or will AEW pull a typical LOLAEW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> So what about....Wardlow and Hager the worse speakers? HaHa


They just stare at each other angrily.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> They just stare at each other angrily.


I guess its better than speaking haha


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Absolute fire from the GOAT


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the best pre-match build promos of the last 20 years.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a fucking great promo by Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn. That was fucking great. Couldn't have done a better promo between both groups. (Applause)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love how they didn't let Wardlow or Hager talk, cause we all know what a disaster that would've been.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, that segment was already great but Jericho's promo put it way over the top.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn. I want the Inner Circle winning this stuff, but that would mean burying the Icicle irredeemably.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was an awesome segment. Excellent promos to build next week's match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay Kingston is here..good shit


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

And the show is over good night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Omega vs Kingston?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Eddie with the old school wrestling gear lol


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

This is some good shit

Jericho is world class on the mic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That was an awesome segment. Excellent promos to build next week's match.


Excellent promo between both. Probably the best that could have happened.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate to admit this, but im liking Nakazawa as a dipshit heel in his gimmick attire.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Amazing selling job from MJF and Jericho, great promos.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

While they could have built up the Pinnacle more and had them win some, they have done a tremendous job building up this match. Jericho and MJF especially were just on absolute fire here. What a tremendous segment.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Absolute fire from the GOAT


Yeah I think Jericho was better than MJF tonight


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind whenever someone uses a laptop as a weapon in wrestling...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny you evil bastard 😂🤣🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How did they manage to make Cutlet even goofier?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if AEW moved the Parley segment to end of the first hour because Biden was addressing the joint congress at 9pm.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny’s F-in GREAT. Period.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck him up Kenny!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Main event tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that was a fun segment. I like Nakazawa as a piece of shit heel, enjoy seeing him get his ass kicked.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate to admit this, but im liking Nakazawa as a dipshit heel in his gimmick attire.


AEW uses Nakazawa to keep Omega a unlikable heel, and will use Cutler the same with the Bucks. It's hard not to become the likable aka "cool heel" with their DX type antics- the use of Nak and Cutler is very smart here I think actually. Everybody hates nepotism - they bring it to the forefront and use it explicitly or even just implicitly, with the latter targeting thesmart fan who would be the first to start cheering Heel Kenny (and potentially Heel Bucks)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So next week isn't a one match show.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate to admit this, but im liking Nakazawa as a dipshit heel in his gimmick attire.


Nah I think it’s great that he wrestles in that office attire with a headset

It’s much better than his previous gimmick with the tiny trunks and baby oil

I like this Nakazawa


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Nakazawa.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn so "10" the jobber in the main event. That should drive off a 100k or so from the ratings.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great promo from all involved. 

Heel Kenny Omega is the best Kenny Omega. "He knew what he signed up for " 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shleppy said:


> Nah I think it’s great that he wrestles in that office attire with a headset
> 
> It’s much better than his previous gimmick with the tiny trunks and baby oil
> 
> I like this Nakazawa


Same. His laptop Best Buy geek squad gimmick is enjoyable im liking it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I liked that segment with Mox, Eddie, and Omega.

But if you're Mox & Eddie and you have Kenny down, why do you only ask for a Tag match? Hell, get a title shot out of that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Kenny’s F-in GREAT. Period.


He's upping his game in this role. Way more interesting than face Kenny. Chickenshit cocky Kenny owns.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol they barely acknowledge Kenny as Impact/TNA champ. Is anybody gonna challenge him for the AEW title? Seems like Mox just wants to beat his ass.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I liked that segment with Mox, Eddie, and Omega.
> 
> But if you're Mox & Eddie and you have Kenny down, why do you only ask for a Tag match? Hell, get a title shot out of that.


Yeah I was wondering the same thing, he could have asked for any of the titles he's holding but they ask for a tag match? Can't say I get it...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I liked that segment with Mox, Eddie, and Omega.
> 
> But if you're Mox & Eddie and you have Kenny down, why do you only ask for a Tag match? Hell, get a title shot out of that.


It's a meaningless match other than to get their hands on Kenny and Nakazawa, which they just already did.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn so "10" the jobber in the main event. That should drive off a 100k or so from the ratings.


I suspect the show was reconfigured around the Biden speech with Parley the original ME spot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I suspect the show was edited around the Biden speech with Parley the original ME spot.


Perhaps.

By the way, whats up with Cody? MIA?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> By the way, whats up with Cody? MIA?


He doesn't really have a feud right now. But Nightmare Family vs Factory match could see an appearance.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Penelope looking hot af


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Christian Cage is gonna hand out ass whippings and life lessons to Team Taz.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387567967223918592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387568859763388416


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He doesn't really have a feud right now. But Nightmare Family vs Factory match could see an appearance.


Good point.

Btw only reason im watching this match is for Penelope's ass. Will Miro finally crush Kip today? Hope so.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Parlay was soo good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387567967223918592
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387568859763388416


Damn, while it's kind of true, even i feel guilty reading that..Shida seems pretty legit sweet..hard to be a dick toward her


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho needs to retire already

Kenny, Kingston, and Mox segment was good

Christian cutting down Taz was great, don't care about the matches tho


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Kip Sabian screams “jobber” to me, sick and tired of this loser I’d love to see Miro put him out of action for a long time


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Lol they barely acknowledge Kenny as Impact/TNA champ.


To be fair this episode was taped last week, they couldn't have him walking around with the titles so the limited crowd wouldn't be leaking out spoilers for the Rebellion main event before the PPV even aired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Statlander has a pretty nice rear end too..but nobody's ass is quite as nice as Toni Storm's lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That pin position though.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shleppy said:


> Kip Sabian screams “jobber” to me, sick and tired of this loser I’d love to see Miro put him out of action for a long time


Penelope leaving Kip for Miro would make sense to me.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Statlander got a face full of Ford’s vag in that position 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Penelope looking extra sloppy with her movements tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Brodie 😥


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Had to rewind—- Jericho is legend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Penelope leaving Kip for Miro would make sense to me.


Oh snap! Long term booking with Miro getting back at Lana then?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really miss Brodie.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool bus.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Penelope leaving Kip for Miro would make sense to me.


Please no more cuck angles with Miro... we've had too many of those over the years already...

















Enough is enough...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this Aew dark?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Marty the Moth loving it at ringside.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh snap! Long term booking with Miro getting back at Lana then?


Yeah that’s be awesome! Granted it’s just TV and they both are married, but I bet Lana would be pissed if Penelope got attached to Miro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha Mitt Romney is asleep at the Biden speech. Anyhow back on topic....imagine Raw having "Mace" in the main event? That's pretty much "10" tonight.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Nightmare family express bus? Nightmare v factory?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Mr. Ass is in damn great shape and doesn’t look like he’s aged much since the attitude era


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Please no more cuck angles with Miro... we've had too many of those over the years already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this would be Miro getting the girl. Instead of being shit on.

I think AEW should do it just to rib WWE. It’s be fun


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cave man needs a proper push after this feud. He needs to be the Wildman of AEW.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

NamelessJobber said:


> Nightmare family express bus? Nightmare v factory?


Because the Lex express was such a huge success..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby’s slowly becoming Mr. Main Event.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ric Flair sells car insurance now? 😄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah that’s be awesome! Granted it’s just TV and they both are married, but I bet Lana would be pissed if Penelope got attached to Miro


Would be good shit


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Does Statlander do that after every win? The “smell my finger”.,,what’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Statlander got a face full of Ford’s vag in that position 😂


Bah gawd she just got big banged!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'd love to see some face paint on Comoroto. Let's go all-out with the '80s muscle hoss look.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> Ric Flair sells car insurance now? 😄


I’d buy it!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Statlander do that after every win? The “smell my finger”.,,what’s that supposed to mean?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NamelessJobber said:


> Ric Flair sells car insurance now? 😄


Yep!! LMFAO











ALSO
























Two Nature Boys???


Cumberland Farms hired two Nature Boys because one is never enough. WOOOOO!




www.youtube.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Statlander do that after every win? The “smell my finger”.,,what’s that supposed to mean?


No, she does the "boop" thing(and that is what she is doing in that gif) but I guess this week she added the "smell my finger" for extra touch


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Factory are getting good heat for AEW's fourth most important heel group.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CODY!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Cody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why...why is Aubrey up there?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Go away Cody. You weren't scheduled to be here tonight.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Top of the bus this is a cool spot


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So there goes the myth of a 2 hour 1 match haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit next week is very very solid shit!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought this was an odd segment... but it just stopping right there with them on top of the bus is just even weirder...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was expecting someone to get thrown off the bus. 😞


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Statlander do that after every win? The “smell my finger”.,,what’s that supposed to mean?


"Guess where this finger has been"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Nagata on Dynamite. YES!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Today's promos and backstage stuff have been very good.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf is this?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Murder Kip please.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

YES!

Miro unleashes the beast on little Kip lmao


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Cody v QT next week. We all lose.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

9 months of Miro and Kip lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!?!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Why...why is Aubrey up there?


BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgive you? No you ruined the fucking ending


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, Miro is murdering Kip.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“I forgive you”..so they friends again?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I actually kinda feel bad for Kip lol what did he even do?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Miro's really pulled himself together since early in his career. Remember how chubby and sloppy he looked when he first debuted in WWE?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro just became the biggest babyface in the world.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Miro has had a terrible first 9 months. This grasping at straws to say positive things about him has to stop lol

"But he looked good beating up Kip Sabian who's won nothing" 

Dude has been a trash storyline for almost a full pregnancy term


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miro just became the biggest babyface in the world.


Now all he has to do is literally tear Marko in half and throw both pieces into different trashcans.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

The bleach in Kip's hair does not look good, dark hair suits him better. It was nice of Miro to wreck him like that. Appreciate it. Finally.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, Miro is murdering Kip.





Ham and Egger said:


> Miro just became the biggest babyface in the world.


Bull shit above


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miro loves you Kip, why did you make him do that.

I also do laugh at the idea of QT being dumb enough by running to the top of the bus, which just traps him, lol.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The taped shows always have the best segments


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Miro has had a terrible first 9 months. This grasping at straws to say positive things about him has to stop lol
> 
> "But he looked good beating up Kip Sabian who's won nothing"
> 
> Dude has been a trash storyline for almost a full pregnancy term


It looks like there will still be an afterbirth too.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I guess by making Miro tell Kip he forgives him kinda makes Miro look more psychotic 

He’ll kick his ass even more next time


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Miro just became the biggest babyface in the world.


Nah, that base’s well covered for the next decade.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Miro gonna be the Narcissist within the triangle between Kip and Penelope? Weird..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> “I forgive you”..so they friends again?


I guess, you know..Miro has to do heel and face each week to keep up with most of the AEW face/heel turns


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387582957171343369


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm still marking over BLUE JUSTICE ON AEW!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is truly a horrible look to book a jobber in the main event on TNT. Nobody i dont think in their right mind here on the forums would ever say..you know what..i want "10" on my main event on a national TV show. Just saying.

I'm out. Overall solid show. Not watching the main event.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shleppy said:


> I guess by making Miro tell Kip he forgives him kinda makes Miro look more psychotic
> 
> He’ll kick his ass even more next time


It´s just the same thing Seth did in his Messiah gimmick against Mysterio..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Main Event, Discount Sting, accompanied to the ring by IT’SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTINNNNNNG!!!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Next week will be a 3 hour show? A lot of matches..how much time will the blood and guts match will get? 15 min??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder when they're going to pull the trigger on Sting/Darby?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

How about Sting turns on Darby, becomes the new Exalted One, and we get a serious heel Dark Order?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Last week, 1st match was with Hangman and last match with Darby. This week too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Can we stop talking about Brodie Lee like he wasn't a flop


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

It’s Sting!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

But wait, Miro still loves and forgives Kip? They are still together??


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Does anyone here watch that One show after Dynamite?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> But wait, Miro still loves and forgives Kip? They are still together??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They loaded Blood and Guts up with almost all the names they could.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Please, stop pushing the Dork Order unless it’s off a cliff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is a deceptively well rounded wrestler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I like how they pretend it would have mattered if Rick Knox had seen the interference.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love Darby but can't get into this as a main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Darby doing heel stuff?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just tuned in but why oh why the Fuck is 10 headlining. This isn't Dark is it?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby matches are starting to be trash because they're going with roll ups way too fucking much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boo Brodie


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That ending...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That was... not a good finish... Your champions shouldn't be almost losing and pulling off fluke surprise wins over lower carders...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Again boring ass Scorpio Sky bring given another chance to fail


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

All Ego vs Darby coming up. One of the best series on the indies a few years back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel like I have seen this ending before heh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> That was... not a good finish... Your champions shouldn't be almost losing and pulling off fluke surprise wins over lower carders...


It's like surprise pinfall is his primary finish these days lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

So bad


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Boo Brodie


But it´s just to help him cope with his loss, remember? It´s only for one episode... And all the other bs.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby tears mask off which is a heel move in order to gouge eyes, but then hugs opponent and does Brodie tribute. Strange


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Please, stop pushing the Dork Order unless it’s off a cliff.


Well it's Tony's baby and bland Brodie died, so that shit is going at least till the end of the year


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WE DON'T NEED A BRAWL AFTER EVERY FUCKING MATCH!!!!*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I feel like the Parley should have gone on last and ended with some sort of brawl to really focus on Blood and Guts next week. Felt like it got lost at the end.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I feel like the Parley should have gone on last and ended with some sort of brawl to really focus on Blood and Guts next week. Felt like it got lost at the end.


No more BRAWLS!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They have to mention Darby and Ethan’s history, if not, then this will just become pointless.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> That was... not a good finish... Your champions shouldn't be almost losing and pulling off fluke surprise wins over lower carders...


Given that he still won clean even getting beaten outside the ring evens it up tho.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Darby tears mask off which is a heel move in order to gouge eyes, but then hugs opponent and does Brodie tribute. Strange


Unless it´s a mexican Lucha Libre wrestler under the mask it´s not that big a big deal to me.. But gouging the eyes is a clear heel move.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It looks like there will still be an afterbirth too.


Yeah AEW has the opposite booking problem as Raw. Where Raw gas the problem where it's decided on a weekly visit because of Vince. AEW is so overbooked by Tony they've booked so far ahead that there's still no openings for Miro to do other shit away from Kip, despite debuting in early September.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *WE DON'T NEED A BRAWL AFTER EVERY FUCKING MATCH!!!!*


MNW energy lol, it's just minus the storylines that made post match brawls interesting


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did JR refer to Ethan Page as "Carter?" As in Ethan Carter? Lol. Swore I heard that.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Same ending as last week. I hate this deja vu.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This was a 5/10 show for me. 2 hours of pro wrestling that has only a few memorable moments like Cody and QT fighting on top of a truck, Miro beating up Kip like a ragdoll and Mox and Eddie getting the best of omega doesn't make it great. Pinaccle vs. Inner Circle could've and should've been so much more. Jericho and MJF are beasts on the mic and Dax and Spears surprisingly are ok too. Just the content wasn't that great. There should've been a bit more action and intimidation.

Thanks for the dozens of matches.... not. Better luck next time Aew.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anything at the end interesting? More afterbirths? Screwy ending? Or shock win by 10 maybe? Either way even the argument of Biden being on right now doesn't justify putting on a shit challenger named 10.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *WE DON'T NEED A BRAWL AFTER EVERY FUCKING MATCH!!!!*


There's always some bullshit run ins at the end of most of their matches. Fucking Tony K is more of a Russo 90's mark than you would all like to think lmfao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I dont think Pinnacle vs IC will end next week or even close to it. They have basically set up a ton of potential matches like Jericho vs MJF II, Spears vs Sammy, FTR vs Santana/Ortiz and Hager vs Wardlow II. Normally you'd do all those matches before the cage match but they seem to be reversing it here. In Sept/Oct, Jericho will get written out for a month minimum to tour with Fozzy and that may be Sammy's big break as de facto leader to try and get him up to Darby/MJF level.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone find it odd that most assumed Mox would be written off the show to be with Renee after the barb wire bomb match, but since then he’s been on TV virtually every week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> There's always some bullshit run ins at the end of most of their matches. Fucking Tony K is more of a Russo 90's mark than you would all like to think lmfao


*At least Russo's run ins made sense. They just do this shit for the sake of doing it. They could've given us a feel good moment going off the air with the Brodie band, but decided to do their usual bullshit.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I dont think Pinnacle vs IC will end next week or even close to it. They have basically set up a ton of potential matches like Jericho vs MJF II, Spears vs Sammy, FTR vs Santana/Ortiz and Hager vs Wardlow II. Normally you'd do all those matches before the cage match but they seem to be reversing it here. In Sept/Oct, Jericho will get written out for a month minimum to tour with Fozzy and that may be Sammy's big break as de facto leader to try and get him up to Darby/MJF level.


That's fucking dumb booking. It's just like when HiaC is the first part of a rivalry. Shit is inexcusable


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone find it odd that most assumed Mox would be written off the show to be with Renee after the barb wire bomb match, but since then he’s been on TV virtually every week


I think it's safe to say they've been in a terrible recovery mode since then. I can imagine the idea was for Moxley to be off long term. Eddie gets a short mini-feud with Omega. 

Either way Kenny's reign is fucking mud as a reign. He's cool tho


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *WE DON'T NEED A BRAWL AFTER EVERY FUCKING MATCH!!!!*


I mean... just why Scorpio and Ethan? I was hoping Archer would come and murk Darby and Sting. Cause after all that's what he wants right, the TNT title? He's been mocking sting for awhile and we get guys like Scorpio and Ethan who haven't done much deliver the beat down. I don't get it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> There's always some bullshit run ins at the end of most of their matches. Fucking Tony K is more of a Russo 90's mark than you would all like to think lmfao


Yeah, they definitely spam those post match brawls. I wish AEW would format Dynamite in a more organic manner. As opposed to that scripted TV show feel that has engulfed mainstream wrestling since the late 90's. Wrestling used to feel like a broadcast conducted by the announcers - a proper sports feel. Then Authority figures became a thing and it quickly became conducted by the evil mastermind writer/booker in gorilla.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought overall this was a strong show:

*Hangman vs. Cage was a nice match on paper to start the show and how it ended shocked me. I mean, I know Cage hit a Powerbomb on Page before the match started but we've seen so many wrestlers shake stuff like that off I didn't think much of it. But Cage ended up taking 80% of this match and Page sold his ass for him. And on top of that , Cage gets the win which was a total surprise. Now you just wonder what's next for both Cage & Page.

*Bucks vs. Sydals had the match you would expect them to have. Overall I thought it was fine, save for Knox either being too dumb to see the Bucks switched or not caring. The SCU thing at the end was interesting and pretty much telegraphs they're winning the #1 Contender's match next week to face the Bucks on 5/12, where I imagine SCU ends.

*Cassidy vs. Penta had stuff I liked and hated about wrestling. Overall I thought it had some pretty good action. On the negative side I hate Pentagon spamming his taunt and some of the sequences here were too "indyriffic" for my tastes. And having Pentagon win last week only to lose here to me wasn't the best thing either.

*I don't think the Parlay segment could have gone any better. Almost everyone got a chance to talk and everyone who did did a pretty damn good job. Santana in particular was really good with his short promo. And my God, I mean I think Jericho's promo a few weeks ago was a little overrated. But this promo? Fuck this was awesome. They couldn't have done a better job of hyping Blood & Guts.

*The Mox/Eddie segment with Kenny was good in theory, but one thing hurt in execution. So Eddie takes out Nakazawa, then Mox takes out Cutler and Omega and they have Omega dead to rights. So what do they demand in this situation? A tag team match with Omega and Naka........why?

Like, the point of getting a tag match is to get your hands on 2 guys. You just got your hand on them tonight. Why do you now need a tag match? You could have just finished them tonight. Like, if you have the World Champion dead to rights, why not demand a title shot?

*Ford vs. Stat was solid. I think Stat has looked really good since coming back. She's in great shape and she brings a nice power game to the Women's Division.

*The Factory vs. Family match as a match was whatever. Best thing I can is that at least Ogogo is being proven to be a good equalizer. The return of Cody was expected. QT looks like a complete idiot for running to the top of the bust to get away, thus trapping himself. But it works better for a heel to do that at least.

*The way Miro killed Kip was kind of weird. I mean the beat down was fine but it sounds like Miro & Kip are still a thing and kind of hoped Miro would kill him and move on.

*The main event with Darby vs. 10 was solid. I can understand people not being that into it because of 10 and I'll be honest, I wasn't super engaged throughout this match. But Darby makes everyone look good so I was still somewhat interested in this.

The Scorpio/Page involvement with Darby and Sting continues to confuse me. Like, have they cut one promo explaining why they're targeting Sting & Darby? Is it because Scorpio beat Darby on Dynamite a month ago?


So the 1st hour was the stronger part of the show but I enjoyed a good bit of this. I'm surprised they loaded up next week with 4 other matches considering Blood & Guts is probably going like 30-40 minutes, plus entrances and other things. I'll be interested to see how they format this.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Show had good, bad and ugly this week. Imo, the best part was Parlay, worst is Bucks/Sydall, Nightmare/Factory and Dark Order. What I seen so far, looking forward to everything but Cody/QT next week.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cage beating Hangman was a cool surprise. I’d be all for Kenny vs. Cage at DON.

The YB helped make the Sydal’s look like a million bucks (no pun intended) tonight.

OC vs. Pentagon was fantastic. 

The Par-lay was great. Everyone cut great promos. But Jericho and Sammy’s were the best imo. 

Miro looking awesome, good.

The ME was very good as well. Main Event Darby it would seem.

Really good show overall.

Kris vs. Ford was really good. Statlander clearly used her time away wisely because she’s looked awesome since she came back. For looked really good as well, she would wrestle far more. 

I DO hope that AEW starts letting the women have more than one proper match (IE not a quick squash) on the show more consistently though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> *Bucks vs. Sydals had the match you would expect them to have. Overall I thought it was fine, save for Knox either being too dumb to see the Bucks switched or not caring. The SCU thing at the end was interesting and pretty much telegraphs they're winning the #1 Contender's match next week to face the Bucks on 5/12, where I imagine SCU ends.


Could Knox potentially be going heel referee here? Bucks are EVP's and early on BTE segment had Bucks surprise Knox with an AEW contract. I don't think it would be terrible. Plant seeds now, but have ultimate deniability before going outright crooked ref. 



> *The Mox/Eddie segment with Kenny was good in theory, but one thing hurt in execution. So Eddie takes out Nakazawa, then Mox takes out Cutler and Omega and they have Omega dead to rights. So what do they demand in this situation? A tag team match with Omega and Naka........why?
> 
> Like, the point of getting a tag match is to get your hands on 2 guys. You just got your hand on them tonight. Why do you now need a tag match? You could have just finished them tonight. Like, if you have the World Champion dead to rights, why not demand a title shot?


Maybe only Tony Khan can grant title shots. So they couldn't get Omega or Bucks, and they already fought Good Brothers. Less than stellar I'll admit, but mostly to set up Mox and Omega on the show next week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe only Tony Khan can grant title shots. So they couldn't get Omega or Bucks, and they already fought Good Brothers. Less than stellar I'll admit, but mostly to set up Mox and Omega on the show next week.


I can understand that. But on the flip side, I don't think they had to go to these lengths to get a match with Omega & Naka. They probably could have just gone to TK to get this match, lol. Plus the idea of tag match is to get your hands on the 2 of them, when they had their hands on them tonight and could have just ended them tonight.

Felt like a weird way just to get to a tag match next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a great dynamite

shocked hangman lost / definitely loses nr1 ranking

enjoyed oc / penta and kris / penelope

parlay was great

oh... Miro is full on psychopath now - he’ll be abusing kip for a few more weeks i think ‘i forgive you’

main event was ok, second half of it was better

..... i think archer is joining ego / sky - they made you used to him saving darby / he’ll be turning on him soon enough


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another great show, dynamite has been on fire lately.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> I dont think Pinnacle vs IC will end next week or even close to it. They have basically set up a ton of potential matches like Jericho vs MJF II, Spears vs Sammy, FTR vs Santana/Ortiz and Hager vs Wardlow II. Normally you'd do all those matches before the cage match but they seem to be reversing it here. In Sept/Oct, Jericho will get written out for a month minimum to tour with Fozzy and that may be Sammy's big break as de facto leader to try and get him up to Darby/MJF level.





RapShepard said:


> That's fucking dumb booking. It's just like when HiaC is the first part of a rivalry. Shit is inexcusable


Really they would have had a better chance if Moxley and Kingston found 3 partners and challenged The Elite. Hell they could just have Moxley vouch for Sami Callihan coming over from Impact since they used to tag together years ago, I'm sure they can BS their way through finding two guys much easier than setting up The Pinnacle was.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Not a fan of this show. Cage vs Page was good; Miro Lip; Mox Omega. the rest I did not care for.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great show from end to end this week. Amazing how that can happen when all of your stars show up and you use them correctly. Also, that Jericho promo was legendary.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

So whats the main event of DoN and whos gonna face Omega? I guess Hangman will be out of the picture for a while till he gets his redeption arc story.

That leaves either Mox or Eddie but that seems too predictable.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

The Kenny Omega thing must be some sort of in-joke that I don't get. No one can find him interesting. Bland was invented for this guy. The Young Bucks equally as bad.

The show as a whole isn't that good. 10x better than Raw mind, but that still makes it a poor show.

Come on AEW, the talent is there. Just use it properly.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Not a great show tonight. Not inherently bad just there. Really the only memorable and above average segment was the parley. The funniest moment of the night was kip being absolutely mollywhopped. If kip and Miro continues after that you may as well present kip as a battered wife for the rest of his career. He will be finished


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you were to only judge internet interest, Dynamite would be way higher rated than Raw.

This is a 20 page thread. Raw’s thread on Monday did 7 pages!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> If you were to only judge internet interest, Dynamite would be way higher rated than Raw.
> 
> This is a 20 page thread. Raw’s thread on Monday did 7 pages!


To be fair nothing interesting happened on raw and there's no hype for next week. This dynamite counts as the go home show for a ppv so it stands to reason there would be more talk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

That was a terrible show.

The only good thing was miro attacking kip and kip ruined it because he can’t sell.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

other than the cool surprise in the first match
and the somewhat decent promo from MJF & Jericho

this was one of the worst Dynamite episodes yet
awkward moments, garbage comedy, retarded Booking, bad matches
BRAWLS, BRAWLS, BRAWLS, BRAWLS, BRAWLS
"Booker of the year"


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hangman is one of my faves, but it was great seeing cage with the win. Really interested in seeing how this develops.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I actually called a Cage win to put distance between Page and Omega, I just never posted it so you'll have to take my word lol. I loved that match and the parlay was great. Some really good video segments and promos tonight, especially Miro and Kip. The rest of the show was solid but nothing particularly inspiring. A good, solid show though and can't wait til next week already.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Decent show of AEW this week. Young Bucks vs Sydal brothers was a good match and I can get behind the Sydal Brothers but thats because I never had a problem with Evan Bourne. Orange Cassidy impressed me with his antics against Penta. The Blood and Guts Parley segment excellent and made you really want to see these two stables kill each other at Blood and Guts. Kill is a word that you know is banned in the WWE so it was refreshing to hear that word in another show. Enjoyed the Kingston/Omega segment with Mox's interference too. TNT Title match was good too even with the classic Bret Hart momentum finish.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait.... Hangman lost

OC won

..... ARE WE GETTING OC V KENNY AT DON???

he was 2nd in the rankings - he has to go 1st now


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

good show. 

Cage winning was kind of a shock but thats cool. 

elite limo promo was good. Bucks as heels are fucking amazing, fuck yall haters

Blood and guts promos were great

OC beating Penta pissed me off

filler crap, don't care about Miro at all and i question all the hype he had

King and Mox threating to break Kennys ankle was fun

welcome back Cody but get yourself out of that Bullshit and do bigger and better things

Darby vs 10 was alright but i feel like im seeing a replay every week with Darbys matches. he wins a tough match, Ethan Page and Scorpio sky attack, Archer runs in to save the last 20 seconds. do something else please


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Is the Multi-promotion world champion Kenny Omega teaming with the jobber who covers himself in oil and rubs his pants in people’s faces next week?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait.... Hangman lost
> 
> OC won
> 
> ...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This was a great dynamite
> 
> shocked hangman lost / definitely loses nr1 ranking
> 
> ...


Its kinda like a repeat of Hobbs and team tazz if archer does join the league of Disgruntled gentlemen


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair nothing interesting happened on raw and there's no hype for next week. This dynamite counts as the go home show for a ppv so it stands to reason there would be more talk


It’s like this every week tho. Dynamite thread always beats Raw badly.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s like this every week tho. Dynamite thread always beats Raw badly.


Beating raw at this point is like beating someone with the palsy in a sprint. Its too easy. (I've got CP i can say that) they may have a steady 1.4 million in the ratings but no one on this forum gives that much of a shit. We know we will get something good or interesting occasionally but no significant difference will happen until Vince buys a farm


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I see there’s still people being negative about the show as usual.

Show was fire from pretty much start to finish 🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


>


it has to happen 

guy will he number 1

i’m elated!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cassidy no-selling a Canadian Destroyer, seriously?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cassidy no-selling a Canadian Destroyer, seriously?


Think of it as not landed properly. If Penta doesn't do it right he's landing all on his butt and OC's head never hits the mat. Petey could get a finish because he was the creator(?) of it and knew how to spike people with it every time.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wait, so what happened to Cage seemingly turning face? Has that been forgotton?

Also, lol at TOWIW (The Only Way is Wardlow) at that Parlay. Everyone getting angry and he is just duck faced at the background thinking


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait.... Hangman lost
> 
> OC won
> 
> ...


It could happen him and the best friends being pushed hard now


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting how peoples tastes differ.

For me, last week was an 8 to 9/10 show because it had two matches touching four stars.

This week's I gave 6/10 for good storyline development, but nothing special in the ring except the opener.

But on the aggregate rating site Cagematch, this week's show is sitting at 8.26 (albeit with just 18 votes so far) compared to 7.60 (106 votes) last week.

Some people prefer the shows with midcarders wrestling and big stars in promo segments, others prefer the high workrate shows with more name value.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this week was a really easy watch and I was legitimately shocked by OC and Brian Cage winning their respective matches.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I really enjoyed the episode beside OC winning (I just skip all of his stuff). The matches were good, the promos were good, and I really love that Cage beat Hangman.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I thought this week was a really easy watch and I was legitimately shocked by OC and Brian Cage winning their respective matches.


Brian Cage steamrolled through Hangman.

This is AEW going back to the drawing board. Perhaps they have listened to the criticism around Page's character. I suspect he will get a proper push later.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^I think it was more about writing out Hangman from Omega match at DoN3. He was the #1 Rank and had a history with Omega so it made sense, but it wasn't the right time for it. Looks like we very well could get Moxley vs Omega again, this time Title vs Title though.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^I think it was more about writing out Hangman from Omega match at DoN3. He was the #1 Rank and had a history with Omega so it made sense, but it wasn't the right time for it. Looks like we very well could get Moxley vs Omega again, this time Title vs Title though.


Moxley vs Omega _again _at their Wrestlemania is lame to me. Storyline-wise, it makes the most sense. Perhaps they should consider shoehorning another talent and make it a 3-way but apart from Eddie Kingston, I don't know who else could be considered.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The last two weeks have been ... well, they've been good, imo. I really can't complain about much of anything. It almost feels like having Wednesday nights all to themselves have changed AEW's programming for the better. I see story development happening. Taped promos, encounters and run ins from those they want the audience to keep in mind, but who aren't in active programs right now, are a much better solution than the regular disappearing acts. I like it. 

Now there are a few things about last night's Dynamite I want to mention. First, I'm liking the pairing of Penta and Alex Abrahantes. Somehow, putting them together made Penta not seem ridiculous in a comedy-influenced match with Orage Cassidy. That was watchable - no, better than that; it was fun - when I didn't expect it to be. 

Next, I want to say thanks for giving us a surprise with the Cage win over Hangman. Team Taz had been looking weak and this was exactly what was needed. And, as always, I get a kick out of Hangman's info - _Jumped by a high schooler_ this week. Little details matter. Oh, and I have to say how much I appreciate the Bucks heel turn. They're at their best in that role, both in ring and in skits. Them paired with the Sydal brothers was a good match, and I even found the Sydals have developed a bit of personality. 

Now. of course, there has to be a negative. I can't make myself care about any of this Nightmare Factory business. I get it, they want to showcase the ready-for-tv students and this seems like a way to introduce them. It just doesn't work for me; a bunch of wrestling semi-unknowns and unknowns in a program with veterans we rarely see on Dynamite. And Cody. Yeah, I was never going to enjoy this. I was also never going to care about the Pinnacle vs Inner Circle stuff. Ok, I might have if it had been booked sensibly but that ship sailed weeks ago. I guess at this point I should just take it as it is and enjoy the good bits that come from it. 

Anyway, my expectations for a weekly pro wrestling show in 2021 aren't all that high but whatever Dynamite is doing right now is exceeding them. I'm happy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dustin after taking the cowbell shot from Comoroto:


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Good Show Overall. Things I noticed during the night:

-Cage and Hangman was decent. I thought jobbing Page was weird not to mention the match was rather short.

-Matt Sydal's brother has a bad tattoo. Just a bunch of big stars. lol

-Good heel work by the Bucks in their match.

-Pretty good match between Pentagon and OC although the finish was weak. They use an object to protect Penta from the loss but it takes away from the win as well. Might as well just have smashed him with a mic before the match and pin him right away, it didn't need to have a match. 

-Good promo between Pinnacle and IC. Even mohawk was good there.

-that Kingston/Mox angle was hilarious to me cause you do all that just to push the heels to have a tag team match? Remember when Seth Rollins threaten to break Christian's neck just to have a match with Edge? 

-I just cannot get into that American Family vs Traine feud. Bunch of jobbers facing other jobbers. Cody is wasting his time here. QT has such anti-charisma on screen, he's a channel changer. 

-Finally solid match between 10 and Darby Allen. But I don't think it should be a main event. 10 is just some guy. I don't think TNT title matches should ever main event cause the Champ faces any jo bloe outthere. 10 just has a geek look and it does not make your company look good. Compare this to any WCW Nitros with the big stars in main event. 

That was a good show overall if not memorable. The best thing about it is that there was not a lot of kickouts and spots and outside the ring dives. If that means AEW is listening, it can only be positive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf Mark said:


> Good Show Overall. Things I noticed during the night:
> 
> -Cage and Hangman was decent. I thought jobbing Page was weird not to mention the match was rather short.
> 
> ...


They should have just had Hangman vs Cage as the main event and started it with Young Bucks instead. Have Darby vs Jobber on a different time slot. But oh well..


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> They should have just had Hangman vs Cage as the main event and started it with Young Bucks instead. Have Darby vs Jobber on a different time slot. But oh well..


Yep, good idea. I think you do Hangman vs Cage for main event and you do the match longer.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't think the show was bad but I just lost interest after the Christian/Taz promo.
The main event match was good but it shouldn't have been in the main event. I get the Brodie story but Darby vs Dark Order masked guy isn't main event worthy match.
Also the Omega/King/Moxley segment was weird.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> So with Hangman losing here, it doesn't seem like he'll be the guy to face Kenny at DON. So who is that guy? Mox again? Maybe a 5 on 5 match?


Brian Cage with the FTW title on the line too 
Kenny be collecting


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Brian Cage with the FTW title on the line too
> Kenny be collecting


That's a good point with Brian Cage having tons of hints towards a face turn. I think you may have cracked it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just gotta say I loved that beat down Miro gave Kip. I missed it during the show, but man that was sick. Great segment, and definitely the best thing Miro has done since joining AEW. I’m actually looking forward to how this story continues next week.

I really just checked out of the show after the Moxley/Kingston/Omega segment. Not because of the Biden speech, but I couldn’t care less about the main event. If Darby’s gonna Main event with the TNT title, it needs to be against someone interesting. I guess they didn’t care what was in the main event spot this week, but last week against Jungle Boy wasn’t interesting enough either. At least next week does have a strong well built up main event/show as a whole (although it is essentially a PPV on Dynamite, so a bit unfair to compare).


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably their best show in weeks. Still need to slow it down, it goes from 1 thing to another thing... Without time to digest what just took place; everything is 1 million miles an hour. Just slow down. Not every match needs to have a back story to it. They're trying to fit too much into a 2 hour show because of the "Russo had something for everyone" bs.

Cags v Page should have main evented. Penta is starting to grow on me. The mox/Kingston - bullet club is dire. They've made Kingston look awful. Just end it, it's been nearly a decade since this BC stuff started. It's dead, move on. 
Darby Allin and Sting need to go away. A 150lb emo spike dudley and a 60 year old with a bad neck are meant to be a force? Jericho is finally acting serious and starting to cut decent promos again, where has this been for the last 6 months.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby's successful title defenses. Nice graphic (though would be better if the number matched who he beat in that defense). I love title defenses being documented, it's something they have always done in Japan and each match is called the V1, V2, V3 (etc) defense. AEW should put all the title defenses and match times on their site IMO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Darby's successful title defenses. Nice graphic (though would be better if the number matched who he beat in that defense). I love title defenses being documented, it's something they have always done in Japan and each match is called the V1, V2, V3 (etc) defense. AEW should put all the title defenses and match times on their site IMO.
> 
> View attachment 100565


this is very cool


----------

